# This just in...



## rustjunkie (May 29, 2015)

Picked this up at a yard sale around the corner from the house this AM:






















Might make this into a rapidfire 8spd with upright bars...whadya think?


----------



## Dale Alan (May 29, 2015)

That is a beauty ! 8 speed is a great idea,single chainring w/ upright bars will be functional and look sweet. Congrats on a nice find.Looking forward to see what you come up with.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 29, 2015)

I had a reynolds 531 Raleigh Carlton and that thing was so smooth to ride.


----------



## dfa242 (May 29, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> ...a yard sale around the corner from the house this AM




Gotta' love when that happens.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 29, 2015)

Nothing as smooth as Reynolds 531 steel tubing....
I have a Raleigh International and it's like a magic carpet.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 29, 2015)

congratulations, Gran Sport is a great find.

It's also great low-trail geometry for a front-load bike.  
Please post photos of your project.


----------

